# Goldmember



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

The first pic is too green, but you get the idea. 

I did it yesterday, in 2 minutes, so sorry if its not really great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  , but you can see what was my idea with Buried Treasure and a gold eye shadow.


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 16, 2005)

I think it is simple and beautiful! Great on you!


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2005)

Yeah Baby!!!
Oh behave...looks so gorgeous *writing down everything you used in my little black book*


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

BTW, Black Tied would be great in the crease, but I didn't had the time. Next time I'll do something better.


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2005)

Or maybe some Brassy or Rich Ground f/l....


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 16, 2005)

awesome combo!! you have the most gorgeous eyes ever!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

Maybe Brassy on inner corner, but I can't see something else than black for the outside corner.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 16, 2005)

lovin' the gold, really brings out your eyes. muy bonita!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 16, 2005)

.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

Thanks a lot!! BTW I love your title 'duhnuhnuhnuha...MAC MAN!!!' LOL!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 16, 2005)

Really love gold on you, it enhances your eye color dramatically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lumi (May 16, 2005)

I agree, the gold really compliments your eye color  very cute


----------



## alt629 (May 16, 2005)

one of my favorite looks you've done!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 16, 2005)

OMG! it looks so pretty as everything u do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and giiirl, for doing it in 2 minutes, its is perfectly blended!!! I sooo want burried treasure now....


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 17, 2005)

"not really great"???? geeez, you do way the heck better in 2min than I do in 30!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2005)

AWESOME with your eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Onederland (May 17, 2005)

we can be gold buddies.


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 17, 2005)

Perfect!


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 17, 2005)

Looks terrific!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 17, 2005)

Onederland, I'll check Armani foundations soon!

Thanks guys..


----------



## jeanna (May 17, 2005)

Yet _another_ beautiful job... aaaarrggghhh!! Heehee, j/k! Yay, I have all these colours, time to re-create... *runs to grab Goldmine*


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 17, 2005)

Looks great on you as usual. Love the way it's perfectly blended.


----------



## Shawna (May 17, 2005)

It is fantastic, as always.  You are so talented at putting on your makeup.  What about brassy as a base, then buried treasure, then goldmine to really bring the gold out?  I have been using brassy as a base for all my d'bohemia stuff and it really makes the colours stand out.  You are right about the black in the crease and outer edge, that would look great for an evening look.  I really have to get buried treasure now!


----------



## Kristelization (May 20, 2005)

Ooh that is stunning... I have got shroom, so now it is an instant lemming for buried treasure! 8)


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 20, 2005)

Shawn, I don't have Brassy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I use Buried Treasure very often!!!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## shiann_2003 (May 21, 2005)

i always love your looks, what biotherm products do you use? (skin care that is)


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 22, 2005)

I use Pure Bright cleanser or Biosource cleanser, sometimes Biopur cleanser, Biopur or Biosource toner, Source Therapy moisturizer. I never use the same products.


----------



## shiann_2003 (May 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 29, 2005)

NP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard Provence pigment was hot on top of Burried Treasure!


----------

